# Convertir codigo binario a bcd en proteus



## geckodraco (Jun 27, 2014)

necesito ayuda, miren tengo un contador mod de 64 bits binario, pero necesito pasarlo a bcd para luego pasarlo a dos 7447 con sus respectivos displays, el problema es que el 74185 no existe en proteus al menos no para simularlo.
Tengo que usar proteus es una tarea.
averigue que usado el 2732 eprom pero o se de que manera


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jun 27, 2014)

creo entender que dices un contador mod64 y *no* uno de 64 bits. Bueno para hacer el decodificador con ayuda de una EPROM como mencionas debes de generar un archivo .BIN para poder cargárselo. Yo solía hacerlo con ayuda de la interfaz de un programador de memorias paralelo, llenaba el buffer con datos manualmente y luego importaba esos datos en un .BIN para poder usarlo en proteus.


----------



## geckodraco (Jun 27, 2014)

sabes de alguno que puedo usar


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jun 27, 2014)

El WINPIC es un ejemplo, escribes en el buffer de datos y luego le das en Importar, no tengo a la mano el programa para indicarte exactamente los pasos pero si se puede allí


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 29, 2014)

Hola geckodraco

Conseguiste el SoftWare  WINPIC que te recomendó Daniel Meza ??

Yo tengo otro nombrado *Disk File Editor* con el que pudieras desarrollar el archivo .BIN que se requiere para ser asignado a la memoria 2432. una vez que hagas ese archivo .BIN lo puedes probar en el simulador ISIS de Proteus, por ejemplo. (Binary 7 Bits To BCD 2 Digits Sim.jpg).

La hoja de trabajo del *Disk File Editor* es como aparece en la imagen *Binary 7 Bits To BCD 2 Digits BIN.jpg* 
Adjunta.

El Instalador para el *Disk File Editor* (Es Gratis) junto con el archivo que genera el simulador ISIS de Proteus están adjuntos en el ZIP.

Espero toda esta información sirva para continuar con tu proyecto.

saludos 
a sus ordenes


----------



## geckodraco (Jul 1, 2014)

encontre hex editor neo con el rapidamente solucione mi problema gracias a daniel meza por la idea me sirvio de mucha utilidad luego de que evaluen mi proyecto les mostrare mi diseño, para que asi mis otros companeros no me lo copien


----------



## geckodraco (Ago 17, 2014)

Pues aqui esta mi proyecto para que les sirva alguien en la misma situacion
no es el mejor pero sirvio,ahi esta la imagen del dispositivo que use y el archivo binario que use de imagen  :estudiando:


----------



## javi9400 (Jun 30, 2015)

Que tal espero estes bien,

fijate que estoy haciendo un contador con flip flops como el tuyo solo que el mio es mod #98 que va de 0-99 y no encuentro los dispositivos que usaste en Proteus no se si me puedes dar el nombre de ellos seria de mucha ayuda.

Gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 30, 2015)

Hola javi9400

Solo tienes que buscar Flip-Flip’s tipo J-K o JK. Cualquiera te sirve.
Asegúrate que no tengan un pequeño circulo en sus entradas Clock ni en las otras entradas.
Si tienen Set y Reset Utiliza la que te convenga.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## javi9400 (Jun 30, 2015)

gracias por contestar pensaba que nadie lo haria..
Bueno te cuento ya lo hice esta todo listo solo para convertirlo la señal binaria a bcd y mostrarlos a los displays y quiero hacer justamente lo mismo que hizo geckodraco.

Los flip flops que use son 74107
Compuerta  And 7411(algunas tienen varias entradas)
Compuerta Nand 7413(Para que corte )
Logic probe que se usan para mostrar la señal.

Lo que quiero saber como se llama ese eprom que uso el compañero en proteus.

y de las otros 2 dispositivos ya que no se logra ver muy bien el nombre.


Les dejo una imagen del diseño


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 30, 2015)

Hola javi9400

Se Llama: *32K (4Kx8) EPROM*  y su número De Identificación es: *2732*.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## javi9400 (Jul 2, 2015)

Mr Carlos muchas gracias por tu ayuda ya pude terminar el proyecto!! 

Solo dime si estoy correcto en algo el Eprom lo que hace es recibir mi señal en binario  y como ya tiene la imagen de .bin montada solo se la pasa al decodificador/controlador 7447 y este con ayuda de los XOR hace posible que enciendan los segmentos display?


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 2, 2015)

Hola javi9400

Si, efectivamente, el archivo *.BIN ya tiene, digamos, el código para que al aplicarle in número binario natural en su BUS de direcciones, aparezca el código BCD para dos Cifras en su BUS de datos.

Ese es un método para hacer un decodificador de binario natural a *BCD* (*B*inario *C*ódigo *D*ecimal).

Las compuertas son, están, solo para permitir encender o no un determinado número en los Display’s.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## HBB (Oct 3, 2015)

Hola.. Se puede cargar el codigo a una memoria fisica?


----------



## Daniel Meza (Oct 3, 2015)

HBB dijo:


> Hola.. Se puede cargar el codigo a una memoria fisica?



Hola, ¿a qué te refieres con "memoria física"?.


----------



## HBB (Oct 3, 2015)

Me refiero al chip de la memoria. El código para la memoria que compartieron se usa en proteus no ? Quiero saber como implementar ese código en una Eprom y utilizarla en un circuito real.


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 3, 2015)

Hola HBB

Requieres un programador para memorias del tipo que pretendas programar.

Normalmente el archivo BIN está localizado en la PC.
El programador se conecta a la PC.
La memoria se conecta o se monta en el socket del programador.
Por medio de un programa, en la PC, se le instruye para que el archivo en ésta pase atravez del programador a la memoria que está en el socket.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## HBB (Oct 3, 2015)

Muchas gracias. En realidad es para la misma aplicación que se ha venido explicando en el foro. Necesito tomar la salida de una adc, en especifico los primeros 6 bits, convertir ese numero binario a BCD y luego pintarlo en un una LCD 16x2


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 3, 2015)

Hola HBB

Entonces te conviene utilizar un PIC que tenga ADC.
Con ese PIC puedes hacer, tambien, el convertidor de Binario a BCD.

Por aquí en el foro hay circuitos que ya hacen lo que pretendes.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

